

Ultralight Javascript Templating - alake1
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2010/09/14/easy-going-javascript-templates/?ultralight

======
superk
I use this rewrite of resig's microtemplating:

<http://github.com/creationix/microtemplates>

It's as versatile as I'll ever need - it evaluates any javascript between the
tags. If you don't like the syntax it's really easy to change - just change
the regexp on line 2. A complete templating engine in a dozen lines of code:

<http://pastebin.com/QpacVLcS>

------
StarWars666
Nice but not having loops in the templates makes for too poor a language.
Still seeing it in action it looks quite fast.

~~~
alake1
Yes, the point opposed to statement-less templates is the speed, but I'm quite
happy for the result :-)

